# Another Shooting in Missouri...



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Yes, another shooting... an armed B/M was fatally shot AFTER pointing a gun at an officer at a gas station just outside Ferguson. An extensive criminal history including multiple assaults and armed robbery... all by the age of 18. Protesters (approx 300) rallied and threw fireworks, smoke bombs and bricks at officers trying to protect the crime scene being processed.

The video was released within 24 hrs so the community could view the incident. Apparently many feel the officer should have responded with pepper spray or a teaser when a gun is pointed at them... c'mon people! Take your heads out of your a$$ and use common sense instead of trying to blame the officer for the escalation of force! You point a gun (real or not) and you run the risk of getting shot and/or killed.

http://ktla.com/2014/12/24/missouri-officer-fatally-shot-teen-near-ferguson-in-self-defense-police/

Hopefully this dosen't spiral out of control and turn into another racial issue... we don't need anymore police officers executed by angry, frustrated, ignorant race-war mongers looking for some twisted form of 'street justice'.


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

Black, white, red, yellow or effin' green... point a gun at a police officer, and you're gonna get shot. The end.










From Officer kills armed 18-year-old near Ferguson



> St. Louis County Police Chief Jon Belmar said the officer was questioning the 18-year-old and another man about a theft late Tuesday at a convenience store in Berkeley when the young man pulled a 9mm handgun on him. The officer stumbled backward but fired three shots, one of which struck the victim, Belmar said.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Berkeley Madness! All Hell Breaks Loose After Pol&#8230;: 




How the hell do you process and protect a crime scene with this nonsense going on? Really?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I predict that three things will happen. 1) Young black men won't get the message and will continue to resist the police. 2) The police will continue to do their jobs. 3) The increased protests and the news coverage of them will increase the incidents of #1), which will increase #2) and well........ Keep your eyes open because it looks like it's going to get worse before it improves.
Goldwing


----------



## shootbrownelk (May 18, 2014)

He was an all around good kid. He was an eagle scout, he was an altar boy at his church, Captain of the debate team and homecoming King. Turning his life around, he was. He also traded his 9mm Glock for a Harp. He's a "Good" thug now!


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

The parents are so gullible and naive... thinking these young men are doing no wrong once they step out of the house, bet they act like angels at home. Oblivious to what their kids are into or how violent they can be away from them. Being only 18 and having a long criminal history including assaults, armed robbery and being expelled from school (unknown circumstances) is somehow not clues that your kid is involved in criminal activity.

The reality is so shocking that blaming the police is the easiest way to rationalize the fact their child was killed while committing a felonious assault (pointing a handgun) on a LEO.

While I find this incident tragic... one fact remains...

If you go out looking for trouble, most likely you will find it. If you point a gun at a Cop, your chances of it ending in your favor are miniscule.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

I don't know if it is pertinent but it is interesting that young Antonio Martin brought a High Point to a Glock fight. Bad move.
Goldwing


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

TAPnRACK said:


> Yes, another shooting... an armed B/M was fatally shot AFTER pointing a gun at an officer at a gas station just outside Ferguson. An extensive criminal history including multiple assaults and armed robbery... all by the age of 18. Protesters (approx 300) rallied and threw fireworks, smoke bombs and bricks at officers trying to protect the crime scene being processed.
> 
> The video was released within 24 hrs so the community could view the incident. Apparently many feel the officer should have responded with pepper spray or a teaser when a gun is pointed at them... c'mon people! Take your heads out of your a$$ and use common sense instead of trying to blame the officer for the escalation of force! You point a gun (real or not) and you run the risk of getting shot and/or killed.
> 
> ...


Saw this when I got up this morning and thought, "Oh boy, here we go again". And you can bet the race hustlers and charlatans, with their racist mobs and looters, will push this one to the limit as they have the other cases. It's what they do.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Of course SB... otherwise they would have no job or $$$ pouring in to fund "the cause"... or line their pockets. Without making these incidents a racial issue they would cease to be needed.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Do you remember what an angel they made Micheal Brown out to be? Check this out. <snip> It is disturbing.
Goldwing

Edit was made because of false statements on link.


----------



## NickAcker23 (Oct 1, 2014)

I will never understand idiots who defend criminals! Furthermore if we stop letting police officers and civilians defend themselves there will only be criminals left in this world.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

1 more case of "stupid" cured


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

NickAcker23 said:


> I will never understand idiots who defend criminals! Furthermore if we stop letting police officers and civilians defend themselves there will only be criminals left in this world.


But he wasn't a criminal, he was only "Misunderstood". (Cue Irony and Sarcasm)


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Victimhood: The new entitlement.

...And whether *goldwing*'s video really was of Michael Brown or not, the illustration of the abject viciousness of the attack, and its almost endless continuation, says a lot of very disturbing things about Black-on-Black crime.

"But he's a good boy, judge!" (Heard by me, in a Los Angeles County courtroom, from the mother of the Black perpetrator.) The jury said, "Guilty."


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

A little off-topic, but not by much.

Threats to NYPD prompt arrests, precinct security


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Proof positive these fools do not want justice, do not expect to be held accountable, and have no respect for anyone or anything. These are the kind that need to be rounded up and shipped off to be dumped into the sea.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

And in better news (not usually reported)

Intoxicated man arrested after pointing gun at officer - WKOW 27: Madison, WI Breaking News, Weather and Sports


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

goldwing said:


> Do you remember what an angel they made Micheal Brown out to be? Check this out. LiveLeak.com - Michael Brown Mugs an Old Man It is disturbing.
> Goldwing


Not true.....
snopes.com: Mike Brown Beating Video


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

It is only going to get worse...... America is spinning out of control.........


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Cait43 said:


> Not true.....
> snopes.com: Mike Brown Beating Video


I apologize sincerely for posting that link without even trying to find out if it was the truth. I am ashamed of myself for reading the text, watching the video and passing it along as fact. Reflecting on it shows me that I believed it to be true because of my pre-judgement of the truth, my prejudice. Time for a lot of thinking for me.
Goldwing


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

goldwing said:


> I apologize sincerely for posting that link without even trying to find out if it was the truth. I am ashamed of myself for reading the text, watching the video and passing it along as fact. Reflecting on it shows me that I believed it to be true because of my pre-judgement of the truth, my prejudice. Time for a lot of thinking for me.
> Goldwing


Don't beat yourself up....... Most of us have taken "the bait" on something someone sent us only to find out later its bogus.......


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

TAPnRACK said:


> Of course SB... otherwise they would have no job or $$$ pouring in to fund "the cause"... or line their pockets. Without making these incidents a racial issue they would cease to be needed.


You got it.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> *Victimhood: The new entitlement.*
> 
> ...And whether *goldwing*'s video really was of Michael Brown or not, the illustration of the abject viciousness of the attack, and its almost endless continuation, says a lot of very disturbing things about Black-on-Black crime.
> 
> "But he's a good boy, judge!" (Heard by me, in a Los Angeles County courtroom, from the mother of the Black perpetrator.) The jury said, "Guilty."


It ain't new, Steve. It's been shoved to the center when events deem this to be a favorable move for the hustlers for decades. It serves two purposes: To present the victim and continue the claims on group victim status, and to shut the "other side" up" because they dare not blame the victim, and their group. A proven tactic that has been around for decades. It has line the pockets of many race hustlers, put many corrupt politicians in office, and painted the nation as racist, thereby feeding the race hustlers even more in their efforts to maintain power and keep the "other side" at bay.

It's what they do.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Cait43 said:


> Don't beat yourself up....... Most of us have taken "the bait" on something someone sent us only to find out later its bogus.......


Boy, ain't that the truth. I know I have made this mistake.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

goldwing said:


> I apologize sincerely for posting that link without even trying to find out if it was the truth. I am ashamed of myself for reading the text, watching the video and passing it along as fact. Reflecting on it shows me that I believed it to be true because of my pre-judgement of the truth, my prejudice. Time for a lot of thinking for me.
> Goldwing


Good on you for posting that, GW. Most would just have said "Oops! My bad!" and carried on.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

My question would be if anyone is even capable to keep up with all this very inventive media shootings?

I mean if the media now blow up every time when a LEO arrest a by liberal protected carrier criminal while carry a gun, who really can keep up with all this incidents? Or a different question. How long have the liberals to openly call LEO racists until the police can't do their job anymore?

Yes and the carrier criminal family clans say that the criminal family member is totally innocent and peaceful and can't do harm. That is what criminals and their family clans since minimum 8000 years do. 
God went and ask: "Cain - where is your brother Abel?" and Cain said: "How should I know. Am I my brothers keeper?"
Since 8000 years criminals lie. Liberals think they only have to ask the Criminal Conductor of the family clan and they tell them the truth and nothing but the truth.
But somehow I have the suspicion that the liberals do that on purpose to feed their hidden agendas they know that this clans lie.

So who can keep up with the liberal media and their orchestrated police bashing at the moment? And what is next? Judges bashing and Juror bashing openly in TV with names and addresses from everyone on jury duty? Will the New York Times and Washington Post also bring their pictures, names and addresses on front page because they don't like the outcome on a court of law. In Europe they did it this way, back in the late 1990ies. We will see. 

Who can keep up with this police bashing in the liberal media, how long will it last and who is next?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Not "bushing." It's _b*a*shing_.


----------

